# I wasn't alone at lunch today :D



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Ever since I started feeling awkward hanging out with my friend and his group of friends, I've been all alone at lunch :/ Usually at the library doing "Homework" or something.. I've even resulted staying in the bathroom multiple times when the library was closed.. :afr But yesterday I had an assembly before lunch. And I was sitting next to one of my friends in the bleachers. I've always seen her at lunch, but she's always with other people, so I would never approach her. But after the assembly, I spent the 30 min lunch period with her. I was so smiley the rest of the day. I felt so much better not being alone  And today, after class I caught up with her in the hallway, and I joined in with her group of friends again at lunch. And it really wasn't that bad. Hopefully she won't mind my whole intrusion.. And let me stick with her for the rest of the year ^-^


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Reading your post is bringing me back to junior high, in which I spent most lunch hours in the library or pretending to clean my locker or in the bathroom. *shudder* I know how lonely that can feel, so that's great you joined in with the group. :yay Keep that up and try to contribute your thoughts/comments to their conversations and hopefully soon you'll feel like a part of their group :]


----------



## Will1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Congrats  That's a huge accomplishment!!


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> Reading your post is bringing me back to junior high, in which I spent most lunch hours in the library or pretending to clean my locker or in the bathroom. *shudder* I know how lonely that can feel, so that's great you joined in with the group. :yay Keep that up and try to contribute your thoughts/comments to their conversations and hopefully soon you'll feel like a part of their group :]


Mhmm ^-^ I feel so much better not being alone [: Lunch used to be the most longest, and horrible 30 minutes of the day. But now I'm kind of looking forward to it :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice work! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

awesome


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

:// Great.. My friend told me she wanted to switch lunches >_<;; And that she'll be doing it today.. e-e


----------



## Starch (Dec 15, 2010)

Keep it up!


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

Dang I remember doing the "homework in the library" thing during lunch because I was afraid of being in such a social situation. High school was such a bad experience for me. I was soooo happy when it was over. Now instead of school I have work which honestly is not much different. Things are still cliquey but over the years I have learned to deal with them much better. Sometimes kind of forcing yourself into a social situation is exactly what you need.


----------



## specter23 (Dec 26, 2010)

This thread makes me reflect on my high school days...I disliked lunchtime too because it'd just be awkward to be in social situations, but I didn't want to be alone like in a bathroom or library because i didn't want to have nothing to do, and books didn't interest me back then, so I always just walked around in the school to kill time, hoping that lunchtime would end asap.

Hopefully this works out for you, OP. I know how painful the loneliness can be and I wish that no one would have to go through that.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Aw, I'm sorry that you're friend switched lunches Super Marshy, it seemed like the arrangement was working for you. Perhaps you can arrange to spend the time with another friend?


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

That's really cool.  I can't say I remember many details of my years in middle school, but I don't recall being alone too often. But HS, particularly junior and senior year, were the worst for me. I remember walking around and hanging out everywhere alone. I didn't want people I knew seeing my alone, so I found the most remote of places to situate myself and hide from everyone else and ate lunch. Pretty darn sad. The school was large enough, so I was never reduced to hanging out alone in the bathroom. Must've been terrible having to do that. 

Erm, why does you friend wanna switch lunches? Is there anyway you can hang out with one of the other friends from your group if you can't make the switch? Anyways, great job for putting yourself out there and hanging out with her group! Don't be too discouraged if the lunch situation with her doesn't work out. Good luck.


----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

omg i always hide out in the bathroom. lol i thought i was the only one. i didnt know other people pretend as well i thought they really had something to do! anywayz that was back then!


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

No luckily she didn't switch lunches  I've gotten closer to 2 other people in my group, so if she did switch I'm sure I'll be fine.. Thing is, next semester, which is in a few weeks or so, my lunch is getting switched to second lunch! I'm not sure if I know many people in there.. So I'm a bit scared.. :/ I'm hoping she'll be able to switch next semester..


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm glad school has gotten better for you because of friends. I remember always dreading a lunch change because I thought I wouldn't have anyone to sit by. But I ended up finding people. I'm sure you will too if the time arises.


----------



## The Rising Moon (Jan 6, 2011)

I hid in the bathroom, was in the library or hiding in the art room. It does feel nice to have people to sit by. Please remember to talk when you are with them. I was with a group of girls but I NEVER would talk and they became annoyed and basically asked what the point of me sitting there was if I was never going to talk. It was hurtful but I moved on.. Just remember to talk. Good job though on your progress! That's awesome. The earlier, the better.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Congrats on making that step! Well done! 

I remember when I used to attend my first high school I found lunch breaks hard to deal with too. I used to regularly dread them. Mostly I had the option of hanging out with a girl in my form class and her friends. But only went for it, because it was pretty much a choice between either that, or being easier prey for the girl gang bullies who'd regularly be around in the school grounds. Otherwise I'd have probably looked for some other people to hang around with, or failing that would have hung around on my own. As I never really fit in with the group that well. Also with past work situations there's been a good few times I've hid in the bathroom too! Because I didn't like eating in front of people at my desk, nor had the courage to go to a public place on my own to eat. SA can really make dealing with those types of situations hard.


----------

